# R35 GTR Parts wanted



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Hi 

Require passenger side front subframe mounting bracket (see pic below)

Also require;
Crank sensor 
Lambda sensor upper (black colour) 
Radiator/header tank cap 
Dip stick holder tube (see pic)
x2 front arch liners (front section for each side)

Pm prices delivered please


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Only require front section plastic arch liners for each side now.


----------

